# Freestanding Punchbag!



## daz1971 (Jan 7, 2010)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]I have been looking for a freestanding punchbag for my spare upstairs room in a couple of months time.I have nowhere to have a hanging punchbag and the beams are too thin anyway.Also my walls have all got plasterboard too.So have recently been looking at Century wavemaster XXL but have come to the conclusion that when hitting the punchbag when the base is filled with sand/water the constant noise would be too much travelling throughh the floor as it being in the upstairs bedroom. have just come across this website www.best-punching-bag.com and its just what i am looking for!Able to move it around if necessay springs back up lighter than the century wavemaster and seems a lot quieter too and quite a lot more money.But the company is based in the U.S.A and they dont ship to the UK.Does anyone know of a similar product on sale somewhere?But not the Century wavemasters or a hanging bag.Any Ideas?Thanks[/FONT]


----------



## prokarateshop (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow, it looks great, but is expensive as heck.. 100 bucks for shipping..

I am not familiar with anything of similar style, but I am sure they exist.. if you find something, please post it here


----------



## bully (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks awesome i must admit.

Wouldn't mind one myself.

Daz, you a Kamon guy? Kevin really goes on these:

Bob XL

http://www.combatgear.co.uk/product.php?productid=77

had a go on something similar and it really helps to focus your punches.

But I like the fact you can grapple etc on the bag you showed.


----------



## daz1971 (Jan 7, 2010)

bully said:


> Looks awesome i must admit.
> 
> Wouldn't mind one myself.
> 
> ...



Hi Bully yes i am a Kamon Guy!

The reason i am shying away from the wavemaster and the BOB XL is the fact that having it up in a spare bedroom above my lounge when filled with sand/water the slight moving and me hitting it will vibrate through the floor and maybe the house!IAs it will be so heavy in the base any slight tilt could sound like its coming through the ceiling.They are good for the money but i think i might regret getting one!Thats why i am trying to search for something similar to the smart punchbag.


----------



## daz1971 (Jan 7, 2010)

prokarateshop said:


> Wow, it looks great, but is expensive as heck.. 100 bucks for shipping..
> 
> I am not familiar with anything of similar style, but I am sure they exist.. if you find something, please post it here



I will do!!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 7, 2010)

Bah...
Assuming you don't have any reason to really think it will go through the floor (and if it does, then you have serious structural problems...) get the BOB. I love mine.

If anybody downstairs whines about the noise, follow Chuck Norris' Diplomatic Technique. Round kick them until they're begging you to go back and kick BOB some more.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Kamon guys.............


----------

